# xorg configuration problem



## francach (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi,

xorg 7.3.2 and FreeBSD 7 Stable
Ive got the problem that I can't switch between resolutions with ctrl-alt + like you'd expect.

Thanks.



Ive got the following xorg.conf

Section "DRI"
    Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        RgbPath      "/usr/local/lib/X11/rgb"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "xtrap"
        Load  "freetype"
        Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"
        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"
        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      360   270     # mm
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "VSN"
        ModelName    "N110S"
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:
        HorizSync    30.0 - 110.0
        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0
        Option      "DPMS"
        ModeLine "1280x1024@75Hz(VESA)" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
        ModeLine "1280x1024@85" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1712 1024 1025 1028 10EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth     24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        #       Modes    "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes    "1280x1024@75Hz(VESA)" "1280x1024@85"
        EndSubSection
EndSection


----------



## adamk (Dec 7, 2008)

Newer versions of Xorg no longer support this.

Adam


----------



## vermaden (Dec 7, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> Newer versions of Xorg no longer support this.



Any reason why?

You got some links to changelog/reason mate?


----------



## adamk (Dec 7, 2008)

Previously, you could only change the physical resolution of the monitor, but not the virtual resolution, giving you, for example, a 1024x768 physical resolution, but being able to pan around a 1280x1024 virtual resolution.  With the inclusion of xrandr 1.2, you can change both the physical and virtual at the same time, but you can no longer change the physical without changing the virtual.

Check this thread:  http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-July/037289.html

Adam


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 8, 2008)

Really? How do you change the virtual screen size? I have set mine to 3360 x 1920 to cover all use cases I require. But most of the time 1440x900 would suffice.


----------



## adamk (Dec 8, 2008)

As I said, you can't change the virtual resolution, at least not if your video card supports xrandr 1.2.  The "Virtual" line in your xorg.conf now will reserve space/memory for dualhead setups, allowing you to add extra screen real estate without having to restart Xorg.  And in really recent versions of most video card drivers, that is no longer usually necessary as the driver queries your monitors and Xorg does the calculations ahead of time.

Adam


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 9, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> With the inclusion of xrandr 1.2, you can change both the physical and virtual at the same time, but you can no longer change the physical without changing the virtual.


Isn't that the opposite of what you just said? I cannot change my virtual, and I never was able to. But I always was able to change the physical resolution.

@francach
I think you can script something around _xrandr -s_ and use the key binding feature of your window manager.


----------



## adamk (Dec 9, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Isn't that the opposite of what you just said? I cannot change my virtual, and I never was able to. But I always was able to change the physical resolution.



No, it is not the opposite.

Using xrandr, you can change your resolution, both the physical and virtual (assuming your video driver supports xrandr).  However, your physical and virtual will *always* be the same now, so maybe it's best to just forget the concept of virtual resolution.

Adam


----------

